# What do you think about Cavalli Operas?



## JSBach85 (Feb 18, 2017)

So, for the last weeks I've got an opera fever and I am embarking with many baroque operas. I really like baroque operas but still I don't know many of them. This morning I started with Cavalli, my first contact and I admit that aside Lully, this period is quite different from the late baroque operas I usually listen to: Handel, Graun, Hasse, Pergolesi, Vinci. I have a recording of Monteveri's Orfeo but it's been a long time I haven't listened to it.

Do you like Cavalli operas?


----------



## Pugg (Aug 8, 2014)

I do have La Calisto, can't remember last time I did spin it.


----------



## schigolch (Jun 26, 2011)

Some years ago, I attended a performance of "L'Egisto" by Le Poème Harmonique, with Isabelle Druet, Ana Quintans and Marc Mauillon singing. It was a very nice experience.

But my favorite one is "La Calisto".


----------



## JSBach85 (Feb 18, 2017)

I don't know what I was thinking while typing... I wanted to say that aside Lully and Monteverdi's Orfeo I haven't heard 17th century operas. I see that Cavalli is one of the most famous early opera composers, along with Monteverdi, and I am curious to start with his operas.

You answered a question I have. I want to start listening Cavalli, where to start? Seems that La Calisto is a good opera to start with.


----------



## Amara (Jan 12, 2012)

JSBach85 said:


> So, for the last weeks I've got an opera fever and I am embarking with many baroque operas. I really like baroque operas but still I don't know many of them. This morning I started with Cavalli, my first contact and I admit that aside Lully, this period is quite different from the late baroque operas I usually listen to: Handel, Graun, Hasse, Pergolesi, Vinci. I have a recording of Monteveri's Orfeo but it's been a long time I haven't listened to it.
> 
> Do you like Cavalli operas?


The only Cavalli opera I've heard is Il Giasone, on DVD. I liked it, and in it Cavalli wrote one of the most beautiful arias I've ever heard. Here's Christophe Dumaux singing "Delizie contente":


----------



## Pugg (Aug 8, 2014)

JSBach85 said:


> I don't know what I was thinking while typing... I wanted to say that aside Lully and Monteverdi's Orfeo I haven't heard 17th century operas. I see that Cavalli is one of the most famous early opera composers, along with Monteverdi, and I am curious to start with his operas.
> 
> You answered a question I have. I want to start listening Cavalli, where to start? Seems that La Calisto is a good opera to start with.


You can find small clips :

http://www.prestoclassical.co.uk/r/Decca/4762176


----------



## Don Fatale (Aug 31, 2009)

I saw Eliogabalo at Paris Opera last year. Despite my youtube listening research and a good cast it felt like a long evening. I sensed that the singers felt the same way as the tried to make the most of their parts. It's getting a run out at Amsterdam next season I believe.

Haven't had the chance ot check out La Calisto yet.


----------



## schigolch (Jun 26, 2011)

A complete recent performance of "Eliogabalo" from the Paris Opera is available in youtube:


----------



## Sloe (May 9, 2014)

I spend over four hours listening to one of his operas on radio once it was OK but not the type of opera I really like.


----------



## Don Fatale (Aug 31, 2009)

Thanks for the link Schigolch. That's what I saw, so I look forward rewatching. Philippe Jarrousky and the lovely Nadine Sierra seemed to work hard to make something of it. Thomas Jolly's production seemed inadequate and not suitable for the size of the stage.


----------



## StDior (May 28, 2015)

I listened to a lot of Cavalli operas. Most of them many times. I found very beautiful parts in almost all of his operas. The La Calisto is the best for me too.
If somebody would like to listen to it, I suggest this Rene Jacobs's version:



I made some suggestions to listen to in another thread, which I copy here:
Highlights: 1:05:30-1:08:23, 2:21:25-2:23:38
Further suggestions: 29:04-31:54, 1:57:08-2:00.38, 2:33:23-2:36:02, 2:42:20-2:45:37
But if somebody would like to see the story, too, I prefer this performance. The sound quality unfortunately is not the best here.


----------



## Don Fatale (Aug 31, 2009)

And not forgetting Hipermestra at Glyndebourne soon, featuring up-and-coming Emoke Barath in the title role.

http://www.glyndebourne.com/discove...k-premiere-at-the-2017-glyndebourne-festival/


----------

